
Kyoto Tycoon for modern systems - rcarmo
https://github.com/sapo/kyoto
======
justin66
I noticed a while ago that the front page of the Kyoto/Tokyo database author's
webpage bears only the message "We are rearing children."

[http://fallabs.com/](http://fallabs.com/)

------
Donch
Has the fork author discussed with Mikio the implications of forking and the
need for a commercial license for proprietary applications? It's a shame that
development stopped on Kyoto Cabinet and Tycoon. I personally learned a lot
about efficiently using on disk storage from the source code.

~~~
CrLf
I've tried to reach him a few months ago, mainly to know if he was intending
to publish a new release with (at the very least) the fix for the missing
"unistd.h" include breaking compilation (which is a one-liner), but got no
answers back.

The original code is licensed under the GPLv3 and (of course) this fork
doesn't change that in any way.

------
rubyfan
In my experience Mikio is very hard to reach. This fork does not surprise me.
We saw the same type of abandon-ware with the Tokyo suite prior to Kyoto. It
wouldn't surprise me if he isn't working on something new.

~~~
Donch
I believe he went to Google.

------
bb01100100
what does this provide in comparison to say, Redis?

~~~
CrLf
Larger-than-RAM data and on-disk databases, mostly.

